# WESTERN SHOW RALLY



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Just a reminder that booking closes on 21th July THATS TOMORROW for this show. We have only 7 down so far could do with a few more please its a really good show in case you haven't been before and the area is very scenic


So please get booking today or tomorrow. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Nobody else going then


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for reminder re. last date for pre-booking, Lady J, went last year and enjoyed it.

In fact Warners had sent me a £5 voucher for this year ( I think they must have had a few complaints about the queues for the showers  ) so to make use of it I will have to book by phone rather than on-line.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

We'll be there Jacquie, sadly working again so unable to join in the fun  
Will try and pop across to say "hello" though :wink: 
Linda


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi
Just booked,so will be there.
Stan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steptoe well done you are most welcome add your name to the rally list please.


Linda shame well some have to earn the pennys do pop over and join in the fun i'm sure Rob & Beryl will make you most welcome



Hi Dethleff Stan glad you are joining us add you name to the rally list please



Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi jacquie just added our name, thanks for the reminder, would have missed it otherwise.

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jolly good Olley Ian will see you at Driffield heading up that way next week  :wink: Hows the arwning now still in pieces ?


Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie, got the new bits, just got to fit them, hopefully the MHF guys at Driffield will give me a hand.

Not a big job just slide the awning fabric into the top rail, wind the spring up on the roller and attach it to the arms. 

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

I'm sure there will be lots of willing helpers but you aint getting me on the roof :lol: 

Jacquie


We digress from Western Show sorry :lol: bact to Western show any more going if so hurry up last day for booking TODAY


----------

